# How to veneer a guitar pickguard?



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey folks, I got a new bass recently and am wanting to make it, well, more my own, more unique. I was looking at changing the pickguard from the plain (boring) white one to maybe a perloid or tortoise shell one, but I can't find any aftermarket pickguards for this bass. I'm sure I could have one made but that would cost more than I am willing to spend. How hard would it be to put a super cool burl veneer on a replacement pickguard? ( I plan to keep the original) I have never done anything in the way of veneering. I guess I am asking how I should go about doing this, (steps and techniques) and things I should be aware of. Here are a coupla pictures of said bass and pickguard. Epiphone Thunderbird. As always, all help and tips are greatly appreciated.
.








.









Thanks,

Zeke


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Zeke that sounds a good idea.

It would look awesome

jamie


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

Jamie I think it would look pretty cool too. If I only new how to do it,haha. I have searched and searched online and haven't seen one single Thunderbird bass that has been "customized". I can't even find a replacement pickguard that isn't white or black. It would surely make it one of a kind. I may even try to turn some "witch-hat" tone and volume knobs for it on the lathe.

Zeke


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The veneering itself is pretty simple. You just need 3 or more thin
layers to build up your laminate. Then you need to make it durable
with a tough finish over the burl. I suggest a 2-part finish like floor
varnish or West marine epoxy. These are very durable plastic resins
that harden in a catalyzed reaction.

Pour-on "bar-top" finish is another option. You can build any clear 
finish pretty thick if you just put more coats on it.

I use clear plastic film about .010" thick for the pickguards on flamenco
guitars. The correct name for the flamenco pickguard is golpeador
and you can get adhesive film sold for this purpose or just use whatever
film you have available. I used a flat part of one of those horrible hard to
open sealed plastic cases retail electronics and things like locksets are
sometimes packaged in once. It worked pretty well.

You'd think you have to use special glue to laminate a clear film over
wood, but you don't. White glue dries clear and it's barely noticeable
under the plastic. When glued with white glue, a pickguard can be popped
off the guitar with a chisel as the glue dries brittle. To me, this is an
advantage because some adhesives stick so strongly there's a real chance
of ruining the guitar's finish when changing the golpeador.

Of course, I glue the film to a flat, finished wood surface so it's not the 
same as laminating plastic over a piece of burl, but I think the general
method I described would produce acceptable results for what you
want to do.

You can also buy "pearloid" materials in a wide range of color themes - the
stuff is used on drums shells mostly but on guitars too. Here's a piece
on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-PEARLOID-GUITAR-PICKGUARD-SHEET-custom-repairs-/220533505860?pt=Guitar_Accessories&hash=item3358d23f44


----------



## sawblade1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Check out Grizzly tool they have a whole boat load of info and guitar stuff to help you out


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

Personally, rather than try to figure out how to make a veneer actually stick to the plastic guard, I would use it as a pattern and simply cut one from a choice piece of 1/8" wood. Use the original as a pattern. Cut it close to size with a band saw, scroll saw, jig saw or heck, even a coping saw if "that's what you got." Then use double stick tape to stick the original to the new one. Use a flush trim bit in a router to trim the wood to the exact shape and size of the original. Before you remobe the original, use it as a pattern to mark and even guide the drilling of the scew holes. Then remove the original. Using the appropriate choice of weapon (block plane, spoke shave, rasp, sandpaper) to feather the a chamfer on the edges. Countersinks for the screws. Apply your finish of choice. Attach it to your guitar and as the saying goes, "Bob's your uncle." I think it would look great. As a fellow bassist, I have been inspired and may attempt to do the same with one of my guitars. Just be sure to post pics when you git-r-done.

Doc


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

You should be able to buy some laminate material online and cut your own using the original as a template. You could also make it out of wood. I made a birdseye maple pickguard on my first build for my son's guitar…not too hard to do.


----------

